# 13.0-RELEASE-p7, AMD Q35, "tcp_inpcb kern.ipc.maxsockets limit reached"



## juaromu (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi there:

Got 2 VMs running release above in AMD with chipset Q35 (3 x vCPUs and 4GB RAM).

The network load is not significantly high and I'd already adjusted the Maxsockets as per:
`kern.ipc.maxsockets: 126734`

At the time I'm writing this:

```
vmstat -z | grep inpcb
udp_inpcb:              488, 126734,       0,   13360,   77912,   0,   0,   0
tcp_inpcb:              488, 126734,     122,    9062,   83451,   0,   0,   0
udplite_inpcb:          488, 126734,       0,       0,       0,   0,   0,   0
```
Quite often, the "tcp_inpcb kern.ipc.maxsockets limit reached" starts to pop up in messages and so far the only workaround is to reboot.

Any help in how to better diagnose / troubleshoot this highly appreciated. It's been very troublesome in our env.

Additional details, please let me know

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2022)

Are you getting this in the VMs? Or the host? What hypervisor is the host running?


----------



## juaromu (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi:
Thanks for your response.
On the VMs. 
They've been setup in Hetzner's public cloud (https://www.hetzner.com), where I know they use AMD Q35 but not sure what type of HV.
Just in case this helps, we also set up OPNSense running a BSD-12 kernel and they suggested to move this VM to i440fx instead, since it was known that 12 is not supported in Q35, and all good.
But as far as I know, 13 should be fully supported.
Thx


----------



## juaromu (Apr 4, 2022)

The cloud provider migrated these 2 VMS to their legacy HV, based on i440fx and this got fixed.
Apparently 13.0 still got issues with AMD + Q35.


----------

